# Question



## Eaheisler (May 16, 2013)

I've put a bunch of GF items into Hydrogen Peroxide and sealed the lid for about 24 hours now. This stuff is bubbling as if something is dissolving. It's just the first aid antiseptic but, is there any chance this is attacking some of the weaker metals?


----------



## Claudie (May 16, 2013)

Hydrogen Peroxide is a powerful oxidizer. 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=H2O2+%26+metal


----------



## Eaheisler (May 16, 2013)

Bravo....

So just thinking in front of a computer with a long enough wash, this would cut down the weight of the GF that I have, that would mean less Nitric acid needed.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 16, 2013)

Nothing is dissolving because, to dissolve a metal, you need to provide anions for the metal cations to combine with. For example, when you dissolve copper in nitric acid, the acid provides the needed NO3- ions. In solution, in this case, there must be at least 2 NO3- ions for each Cu++ ion. The total positive and negative electrical charges in a solution must balance. The bubbling you're seeing is oxygen from the decomposition of the H2O2. No anions are provided by the H2O2 - just water and oxygen.


----------



## butcher (May 16, 2013)

Sealing a container that can be gassing off, can build pressure, if enough gas tries to escape and it cannot it could build enough pressure to burst the container.


----------

